# Meklē produktu? >  Skāļruņa drātis

## JANCIS89

Nezinu vai tās tā sauc, bet ir vajadzība ir baigā.
Dažiem jaundabūtiem skaļruņiem ir jāmaina.
http://foto.inbox.lv/cesugaisais89/a...namic79-18.jpg
http://foto.inbox.lv/cesugaisais89/a...namic79-15.jpg

----------


## MONKEY

Vispār tiešām noder. Vajadzētu kaut kur nopirkt , bet kur? Man dažiem skaļruņiem to vietā ir parasti vadi.

----------


## dmd

pa manam derēs gandrīz jebkāds pītais vads. uz to mazo gabaliņu pretestībai, induktivitātei un pārējiem audiofilu izgudrojumiem, nebūs nekādas dižās nozīmes.

----------


## juris90

nu ja njemt parasto likt tad pec iespejas mikstaku, jo cietie ietekme uz skanju.

----------


## marisviens

Lokanā vada lokanums noteiks (arī) skaļruņa lietderīgā mūža ilgumu. Ja tie būs cieti, ātri vien nolūzīs un, vai izraus skaļruņa mebrānai gabalu ārā.

----------


## Delfins

Telefona vadiem šitādi ir. Tik nez cik `pretestības zudumu`...
Parastie vadi lūzt - pārbaudīts.

----------


## abergs

Ņem o,1mm vai tievākus vadiņus, saloka buntītē 20-30 gab. 3,5,7 reiz garākā nekā vajadzīgs, savērpj līdz metas cilpas.
Iegūto striķi uztin uz adāmadatas (tamboradatas)  ::  tinumu vienu pie otra.
Nogriež vajadzīgajā garumā un pielodē pēc iespējas tā lai "atspere" darbotos uz izstiepšanos-saspiešanos,
nevis svārstītos šķērsām- tad ātri vien atkal nolūzīs  ::  .

----------


## MONKEY

Ja papūlas tad var atrast risinājumu. Bet man vienalga interesē vai var un kur nopirkt tās drātis. Lai var nomainīt kam vajag un rezultāts būtu teicams

----------


## JS

Esmu redzējis skaļruņus ar lokanajām stieplēm, kas iet caur centrējošo gofrēto plāksni, tādā veidā samazinot lokano stiepļu kustības gājienu. Bet, vispār, lai stieples tik ātri nepārlocītos, jācenšas pirms pielodēšanas to galus apalvot pēciespējas īsākā garumā un pielodētajās vietās var apsmērēt ar šķidro gumiju, vai mīkstu karsto līmi, kā tas ir redzēts mūsdienās ražotajiem RRR skaļruņiem.

----------


## JS

Dažos skaļruņos izmanto tādas lokanās stieples, kas sastāv no vairākiem smalkiem diedziņiem, kuri savērpti kopā un apkārtesošais metāls sadalīts smalkos posmos, tādiem vajazētu ilgi kalpot.

----------


## MONKEY

Var tās stieples, drāts galus apsmērēt ar moment līmi? Tas ko dos? Apsmērēt laicīgi pirms sāk parādīties problēmas?

----------

